# Finishing an attic...insulation question...



## slyons (Jan 4, 2009)

We just bought a new house, and are working on finishing the attic.
We are trying to insulate the attic ceiling/roof. There is already 'blown in' insulation on the floor.
When installing baffles on roof, do they go from the soffit all the way to the top of the roof (peak)? Or should we stop at the 'proposed' finished ceiling height? And do we also need to insulate the finished ceiling space?
From what we understand, the instalation order would go:
baffle-insulation-vapor barrier across the joists-finishing material?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Baffles start at the eave and stop just beyond the finished ceiling.

Assuming the new ceiling flattens out at the top it will also need insulated.

Sorry, not familiar with the vapor barrier regulations.
Things like that change quite often from one region to another.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

slyons said:


> We just bought a new house, and are working on finishing the attic.
> We are trying to insulate the attic ceiling/roof. There is already 'blown in' insulation on the floor.
> When installing baffles on roof, do they go from the soffit all the way to the top of the roof (peak)? Or should we stop at the 'proposed' finished ceiling height? And do we also need to insulate the finished ceiling space?
> 
> ...


Correct.

By having the vapor barrier installed, you will prevent any permeation of condensation transfusing through the ceiling material into the rafter bays.

Will the attic room will have a cathedral/vaulted ceiling all the way to the peak, or will it stop short and flatten out, giving a level ceiling appearance at the top after headroom clearance has been achieved?

Ed


----------



## slyons (Jan 4, 2009)

*Agreed!!*



Ed the Roofer said:


> Correct.
> 
> By having the vapor barrier installed, you will prevent any permeation of condensation transfusing through the ceiling material into the rafter bays.
> 
> ...


Thinking it will flatten out for ease of lighting fixtures ect. 
Space will more or less be "escape space" 
OK so you guys say stop baffle at finished ceiling, Guy at Hom* *epot, says soffit to "knee" wall.

I Kinda want to agree with up to "finished ceiling so there is air space between insulation and roof, over the common space above ceiling with poly and insulation. The whirly bird and roof vent working with soffits. Even if guy was right, What will it hurt to do our way other than possible save my roof. 
I always thought you want to make sure insulation doesn't "touch" the roof?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Probably 90% of supposed roofers would get it wrong too, so I hardly put any weight into the guy not doing the roofs, working at the desk at Home Depot.

I have always wondered why so many home owners put so much credence into what the store aisle clerk suggests.

Ed


----------



## slyons (Jan 4, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I have always wondered why so many home owners put so much credence into what the store aisle clerk suggests.


Because we don't know any better


----------



## jester10 (Jun 19, 2011)

ok, just joined and saw this thread...

what about the cross-bracing. i figure they can be removed if the roof is braced in a different way and also since the roof is finished it shouldn't shift...

correct?


----------

